# Nueva Santacruz Tallboy de aluminio.



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

La popular Santacruz Tallboy carbon de ruedas 29 ,doble suspensión y marco de fibra de carbono , ahora tiene su hermana de marco de aluminio (para los que todavía son renuentes a entrarle a la fibra de carbono... ) la Tallboy Al tiene la misma geometría, las mismas líneas y el mismo excelente desempeño de la Tallboy carbón , pesa un poco más , pero cue$ta ba$tante meno$ .


----------



## eltigrilloJR (Dec 2, 2010)

Que bonita bike:thumbsup: 

Gracias por los buenos consejos le voy a echar ganas $$$ para hacerme de una superlight


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Con todo respeto para los fans de SC. A mi me parece muy fea, totalmente asimetrica......... o será la foto ?
He tenido la blur XC y me gustó bastante, pero esta ....mmmmmmm no me convence.
Cada quién


----------



## eltigrilloJR (Dec 2, 2010)

alomejor son las imagenes 
http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/tallboy/pr.html


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

eltigrilloJR said:


> Que bonita bike:thumbsup:
> 
> Gracias por los buenos consejos le voy a echar ganas $$$ para hacerme de una superlight


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Muy bonita...así es mi estimado tigrilloJR :

La SC Tallboy tiene un diseño muy agradable , muy limpio , es exactamente igual a la linea que SC ha sacado desde hace casi diez años en sus bicis Blur , desde la Blur Classic, la XC, la LT ,la X4,la LT2 , la LTc etc. etc. , tanto las Tallboy como las Blur son similares por no decir iguales en apariencia solamente ,nada más que unas en 26 y las otras en 29.

Un buen detalle tanto en las Tallboy como en las Blur es la curvatura hacia abajo en el tubo superior que ayuda cuando hace uno body english en los lugares técnicos .

Saludos y gracias por tu opinión.

the last biker


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

muy bien esa bici se ve que trae buenos componentes xt y un buen perfil para los descensos......


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

toño cerezo said:


> muy bien esa bici se ve que trae buenos componentes xt y un buen perfil para los descensos......


...................................................................................................................................

Puede venir equipada con SLX, XT, XO y XTR , para todos los gustos.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------

